# Coolest knitting gadget



## Wyoism (Jan 7, 2012)

I had seen these ring row counters on Pinterest and pinned them, which linked to my Facebook. I didn't know my family was actually paying attention, but they bought one for me. They are adjustable and fit well on my finger. A really cool accessory so you don't have to put down your needles to mark your rows. http://www.crazymonkeycreations.com/Notions/RingCounters.html


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool. I have one that hang around my neck.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Now, that's a very handy gadget!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wyoism said:


> I had seen these ring row counters on Pinterest and pinned them, which linked to my Facebook. I didn't know my family was actually paying attention, but they bought one for me. They are adjustable and fit well on my finger. A really cool accessory so you don't have to put down your needles to mark your rows. http://www.crazymonkeycreations.com/Notions/RingCounters.html


Thank you for this post. I have been wondering what I could use, as my eyes arnt to good at seeing the little numbers on the plastic counters that go on needles. :thumbup:


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

Handy gadget, all right -- I am ordering one RIGHT NOW!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I received one in a swap..i was so excited. I love mine.
Enjoy!


----------



## Canamaha (Nov 23, 2012)

bookmarking for when my funds replenish. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Chaty (Nov 19, 2012)

I have alot of those and use to count rows, I got mine off Ebay...you just type in Talley counter and they come up. I have given them as gifts also. Everyone loves tehm as they fit very well on your finger and like you said you dont have to stop to click the clicker.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Never saw this before....it might be on my next wish list.


----------



## Chaty (Nov 19, 2012)

Rather inexpensive but make sure you dont get them from China. I got 10 for $8 free shipping. Great stocking stuffers off ebay.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Thats a jolly good idea


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh yes, I have a few. Love it..


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool idea. :lol: :lol:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

So cool! Thanks for posting the link ... just ordered one. I have two of the ones that hang around your neck ... but I have decided that one can't have too many counters ... especially with as many projects as I have going at once :mrgreen:


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Saw this item a while back somewhere and I meant to purchase it but lost the ste. Thanks for reposting


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

These were listed on this site a few months ago. If I remember correctly quite a few members bought them at the time. There was quite a discussion on them.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you, Wyoism, for showing us these great counters, and thank you also to Chaty, who mentioned she bought hers off ebay. I tried to order some from Crazy Monkey, but they only ship within USA. They lose!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a great idea, have just ordered one on ebay £1.75. Thanks for that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats a jolly good idea


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

These counters can bebought from ebay for far less money.
They are actually golf shot counters.
A kper sometime ago mentioned how useful they are for counting rows and several links were posted on this site.

All much cheaper than $12.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

i bought one of the cheap ones do not like it will not stay fastened so falls off finger does not keep count no. visable so have to press button to see before count hope that make


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I bought some if I didn't want to make my 'hash marks'.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

I've had similar counters in the past, my problem is that I couldn't remember to tally so had to keep counting rows anyway. It's not so difficult.

And I tended to lose them!

Mary


----------



## Caroline46 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for this post.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Oldhenwife said:


> I've had similar counters in the past, my problem is that I couldn't remember to tally so had to keep counting rows anyway. It's not so difficult.
> 
> And I tended to lose them!
> 
> Mary


I tend to forget as well, so am hoping this one will be easier to remember.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks! I have a late Christmas with friends, at the tail end of The Holidays. That's Martin Luther King day. I was wondering what I could ask for. That is just perfect. I think my memory is decreasing, but I'm not sure.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

cool gadget


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank you for posting. I just ordered one from Amazon - $2.56+ shipping .50 - good deal for $3.06!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

can you give the link or the name that Amazon calls it



Winston's Mommy said:


> Thank you for posting. I just ordered one from Amazon - $2.56+ shipping .50 - good deal for $3.06!


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

I just went to amazon.com and searched for "tally counter". And the ring counter came up-different colors available.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

How do you use it when you are keeping track of two sets of directions at once?

For example, I find that I have to write a column for one edge and another column for the other when the increases/decreases/cables/etc. are different....


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

great idea but they won't ship to Canada


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I must have one!


----------



## Henni (Dec 3, 2012)

I ordered one too. What a great idea.


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up. I just ordered one, too.


----------



## Chaty (Nov 19, 2012)

When I am keeping track of different things I use 2 of a different color and they remember the count also. I have many different colors, so that helps. So much easier to tap your finger and mine stay put also.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great idea


----------



## HautMoni (Aug 15, 2012)

Golfers use them. Check out your local golf shop. $12 is way too much to pay for these. Should be in the $3-4 range.


----------



## flyingrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

This cracks me up - I don't mind the pencil and paper (although I use notecards) ...but this from someone who just finished her PhD research taking 500 participants responses and cutting them up and assigning each comment to a basket for sorting! LOLOLOL.....but I did it! And defended it! Each to her own way?


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Does it "SAVE" the information, so if you set the project aside and come back to it, you can still see where you are?


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

flyingrabbit said:


> How do you use it when you are keeping track of two sets of directions at once?
> 
> For example, I find that I have to write a column for one edge and another column for the other when the increases/decreases/cables/etc. are different....


You need two. And have to remember which one is counting which side ...

Stick to pencil and notecards, they don't need re-setting either :thumbup:


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

Good question- does it save? I always have a post-it note on the pattern and write down the row I'm on just in case. I take my knitting everywhere, and sometime in my bag, it advances.


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you. I just bought two of them.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> Wyoism said:
> 
> 
> > I had seen these ring row counters on Pinterest and pinned them, which linked to my Facebook. I didn't know my family was actually paying attention, but they bought one for me. They are adjustable and fit well on my finger. A really cool accessory so you don't have to put down your needles to mark your rows. http://www.crazymonkeycreations.com/Notions/RingCounters.html
> ...


I use larger ones that hang on the needles - just slip it between 2 of the first few stitches - the numbers are larger

http://www.joann.com/susan-bates-universal-knit-count/prd31116/


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Winston's Mommy said:


> Good question- does it save? I always have a post-it note on the pattern and write down the row I'm on just in case. I take my knitting everywhere, and sometime in my bag, it advances.


That's one thing I like about the two I have that hang around my neck ... they have a lock position and I always lock it when I put it down ... just in case.


----------



## Sheysd1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just use the free "Tally Counter" app on my iphone. Works great!!!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

cool, I think I shall get one, thank you...


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I got these before thanks to KP but for less than $2 shipped from China! I'll see if I can find the link. I gave them as little presents to my knitting friends.


----------



## AldaP (Nov 2, 2012)

I have one and put it on my left thumb. Works nicely, I found my other counter inconvenient. I haven't tried one hanging around my neck yet. I agree, "you can't have too many counters."


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

Wyoism said:


> I had seen these ring row counters on Pinterest and pinned them, which linked to my Facebook. I didn't know my family was actually paying attention, but they bought one for me. They are adjustable and fit well on my finger. A really cool accessory so you don't have to put down your needles to mark your rows. http://www.crazymonkeycreations.com/Notions/RingCounters.html


I use these. I knit a lot of lace and I love them so much I bought 9. One for every other member of my family who knits. Graeat stocking stuffers


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

I spoke to Crazzy Monkey. They stopped shipping outside the US because they were being charged shipping charges and export/import fees of over $20 which was much more than the item. They, of course, had to pass that on if they we to make any money and customers weren't willing to pay that went they can get them so cheaply from China.


























































c


----------



## queekueg (Oct 31, 2011)

Just ordered one - thanks for the info


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

ladystarshine said:


> great idea but they won't ship to Canada


Check my reply further down and look on e-ba.

Trisha


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Chaty said:


> Rather inexpensive but make sure you dont get them from China. I got 10 for $8 free shipping. Great stocking stuffers off ebay.


Where did you get yours from? 10 for $8.00 is a fantastic price!
Where, where, where.....?

Wendy


----------



## FlatheadLiving (Jun 19, 2011)

I got one from my daughter in my stocking. Never had seen one before and, in my Christmas morning fog, had no idea what it was. Felt like an idiot when she told me what it was since I should have recognized it right away. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Love this...thanks for the link. I have one of the old fashioned wheel ones that you have to turn for each # and its a pain! I'll have to get one of these


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm afraid that the big thing would bother me as I knit...would appreciate your feedback after you've used it for a little while! Glad that you're so happy with your new knitting accessory! Happy New Year!


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

way cool, also ordering.....thanks!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

how do they work? I have one around my neck that you click each row-does it bother you when knitting? thank you


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I have one and I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I have one that I hang around my neck,But the best one is for Golfer and knitters,Its really good quite heavy but I kept it by my side when using it,I have been told it will last longer that those made of plastic,


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Chaty said:


> Rather inexpensive but make sure you dont get them from China. I got 10 for $8 free shipping. Great stocking stuffers off ebay.


Why not? They are very cheap on Ebay.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

janedu said:


> Chaty said:
> 
> 
> > Rather inexpensive but make sure you dont get them from China. I got 10 for $8 free shipping. Great stocking stuffers off ebay.
> ...


I was wondering why not from China,My bamboo needles are fine ,Hiya hiya are made in China,The USA goverment borrows money fron China,Yet I have readafew times people who will not buy from China,people in the states


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have one of these--because I heard about it on KP! I also have a counter that goes around my neck. But sometimes, depending on what kind of pattern I'm working on, I end up just keeping track of rows with a pen and paper. Some time ago, DH bought me a beautiful leater binder to keep my knitting notes in. Makes it possible for me to look back at other things I've made, if I want to repeat them.

Hazel


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

Chaty... Why not order them from China?


----------



## jeffer (Jun 7, 2012)

Not so good if you live in the UK. Price on ebay is £33.36 and postage from the US is £33.92. Will have to wait untill finances improve.....


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

There are many UK people who rail against what they THINK China is doing to the world and their own people yet most of the things they buy are made in China. 

I imagine that most USAmericans won't like this but China will be the next super power in the world, it will overtake the economies of all countries.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> I imagine that most USAmericans won't like this but China will be the next super power in the world, it will overtake the economies of all countries.


Couldn't agree with you more!

Hazel in USA


----------



## bellabee (Nov 27, 2012)

brilliant idea thanks for that


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

So cool- will also check out Ebay offerings! Thanks!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wyoism said:


> I had seen these ring row counters on Pinterest and pinned them, which linked to my Facebook. I didn't know my family was actually paying attention, but they bought one for me. They are adjustable and fit well on my finger. A really cool accessory so you don't have to put down your needles to mark your rows. http://www.crazymonkeycreations.com/Notions/RingCounters.html


What a cool family, and very cool gadget!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Just checked- super cheap on Ebay- Why not from China- same item, much cheaper?


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I LOVE mine!


----------



## Chaty (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes if it cuts off when you push the button it shows your count. I thought the same thing till I touched the button. The tiny button is the reset button. I love mine.


----------



## Chaty (Nov 19, 2012)

Takes longer to get from China and I wanted mine faster than 2 weeks.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is awesome! Sure like the idea of not having to fiddle around and put my needles down every row. And you know that if I say "oh I'll put down a couple of rows the next time". I'll forget.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link. This would be good too for loom knitting.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Awesome gift!!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Chaty said:


> Rather inexpensive but make sure you dont get them from China. I got 10 for $8 free shipping. Great stocking stuffers off ebay.


Where did you get them from besides China or Hong Kong, which is part of China?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jeffer said:


> Not so good if you live in the UK. Price on ebay is £33.36 and postage from the US is £33.92. Will have to wait untill finances improve.....


Jeffer, check out this link on eBayUK:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=electronic+tally+counter&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

ladystarshine said:


> great idea but they won't ship to Canada


look on www.ebay.ca


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

olbiddy said:


> Thank you, Wyoism, for showing us these great counters, and thank you also to Chaty, who mentioned she bought hers off ebay. I tried to order some from Crazy Monkey, but they only ship within USA. They lose!


Have you checked on eBay in AU? try this link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=electronic+tally+counter&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> jeffer said:
> 
> 
> > Not so good if you live in the UK. Price on ebay is £33.36 and postage from the US is £33.92. Will have to wait untill finances improve.....
> ...


Thanks for that link just orders a set,cannott have to many,


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link .I have just ordered one. Told my friend about them and she is going to order one Thanks again


----------



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

I purchased a similar counter at through Amazon's marketplace. It's called E-6 Electronic Tally Counter - Now with LCD Backlight Button! by BuyJumpRopes.net I purchased it for $6.99 + shipping. I have 2 complaints 1) what is shown on the screen isn't what you get-I got a blue one and the 2) I'm guessing that the face of the counter should be covered with a thin sheet of plastic. Mines looked like it was used, but it works just fine and I didn't want to go through the problem to send it back in exchange for another. I love mines as well. I just wish that there was an off button so that I could save my battery power. It seems that it stays on between 15-20 minutes!


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

Are they available in shops in England?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Cool. I have one that hang around my neck.


Me too. Mine is in the shape of an owl and was a free gift from Simply Knitting


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

I have one which slides onto the needle so you just twist it and the count goes up. Lo tech!


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

Great idea, will have to get one.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link I am ordering a couple for myself


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Just told my DH that i want one our two, thanks for posting


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh boy! I just ordered an orange one.


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

What a great idea! I'd need one on my wrist because I knit over that index finger and it could get in my way. I'm sure there must be one designed to wear in a different fashion. Thanks for sharing this!....Liz Gee


----------



## Winston's Mommy (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I just downloaded it on my iPhone-one can never have too many tally counters!


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks really handy!


----------



## Janafay (Mar 8, 2012)

Got mine for $.99 and free shipping. Love it!


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

Just bought one right now from Crazy Monkey via Paypal. Thanks for sharing - it's just what I need!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

flyingrabbit said:


> How do you use it when you are keeping track of two sets of directions at once?
> 
> For example, I find that I have to write a column for one edge and another column for the other when the increases/decreases/cables/etc. are different....


I bought a few, a person needs at least two different colors. When I'm following two sets of rules at a time, I use one for the # of rows in a set, and the other for the # of sets.

A person could hang one or both around their neck. I feel it's more efficient to have them on my fingers, so I put one on my middle finger, and the second on my ring finger when I need two. I use my right hand for this since I'm a continental knitter. I'm not sure where "throwers" like them.

I found, since I have smaller fingers, they were a bit large and loose for me, so I measured for the desired size, then trimmed the side with the bumps since it goes under the other, maintaining the rounded shape, so I don't have a longer strap than is convenient. If a person has smaller fingers yet, I suppose they could cut the other side,too.

I LOVE them. I have always been very fond of the mini-kacha counters--the green ones you could put on a chain and wear around your neck or fasten to your yarn tote- but I like these even better.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

How cool!!!


----------



## Mainiac (Aug 19, 2011)

I got this deal a while ago. Out of the 10, 2 didn't work. I still feel I got a good deal at 8 for $8.00.


Chaty said:


> Rather inexpensive but make sure you dont get them from China. I got 10 for $8 free shipping. Great stocking stuffers off ebay.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I ordered mine from CrazyMonkey. They were a bit more expensive than those from Ebay, but I think they were a better quality. They are a bit smaller, which makes them easier to use, less bulk, and I've not had any that didn't work.
I got mad at Ebay a year ago for letting a guy cheat me, so I'm paying NO attention to them. Don't know when/if I'll ever go back. I won't say never, but I'll have saved more than they let me get cheated out of before I do.

I do buy from Amazon, even though they are very unfair to the independent authors on their site - taking way too big a percentage of the sales price, and not promoting them like they do the big printing houses.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Just ordered a couple, what a great idea. Also downloaded the apps on my i pad and I phone.
Many thanks for this post !


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Ileyne said:


> Are they available in shops in England?


John Lewis has Pony brand row counters which fit on the end of needles, £2.15.

Or Google for Twenga row counters and you'll get lots of types and suppliers.

Mary


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wyoism said:


> I had seen these ring row counters on Pinterest and pinned them, which linked to my Facebook. I didn't know my family was actually paying attention, but they bought one for me. They are adjustable and fit well on my finger. A really cool accessory so you don't have to put down your needles to mark your rows. http://www.crazymonkeycreations.com/Notions/RingCounters.html


Cool I have just ordered 3 after reading this post one for me one for my sister and one for a friend.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I ordered one from ebay yesterday and it came this morning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just ordered one on Ebay for £1-75 free postage


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rene22 said:


> Just ordered one on Ebay for £1-75 free postage


I just ordered 3


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks, but I have some which go on the needle, I want one for either my finger or round my neck. Will look on Google.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Ileyne said:


> Thanks, but I have some which go on the needle, I want one for either my finger or round my neck. Will look on Google.


Here is the one I sent for, had it within 24 hours, its £1.75 pp free

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121034300346?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

Just ordered two of the ones for the finger from Amazon. An amazing 1 penny each, but the postage was £4 - still only £2 each!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Ileyne said:


> Thanks, but I have some which go on the needle, I want one for either my finger or round my neck. Will look on Google.


I agree, you do want the ring type counter. Those that go on the needle or the circular cord are a pain. First you have to locate them, then it takes two hands to use it. That doesn't seem like a big deal, but if you have to do that between every row, it is Very inefficient. I bought one of those when I was a beginner. Never again. The ring counters are great.

There is one aspect in which the mini kacha could be better, I suppose, and that is: if you have to frog, it is no problem to reset your mini kacha. With the ring counter, you do have to reset, then click back to the right numbered row---unless you keep track of how many rows you frog, and reknit to the numbered row your counter shows. That works fine, and it's not like a person has to do that very often.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

vershi said:


> Ileyne said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but I have some which go on the needle, I want one for either my finger or round my neck. Will look on Google.
> ...


This is the one I sent for also xx


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

This would also work great for walking laps at the track!


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I have had one for quite some time now. If you turn it around so the strap is on the top, and, put it on your middle finger, you can just use your thumb to tap the counter button. Works wonderful. I also use it when I'm golfing for counting strokes.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

OH, thank you for posting this!
The ones that go on the needles are a real pain! I will certainly try this one for the finger.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone know of a counter that can go backwards...in other words, if frog 4 rows, allows you to go back 4 rows on the counter?


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> Does anyone know of a counter that can go backwards...in other words, if frog 4 rows, allows you to go back 4 rows on the counter?


I have two of these ... you can move them forward or backward any number you need: http://www.amazon.com/Clover-Knitting-Stitch-Counter-Kacha-Kacha/dp/B000WUXO4W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356845705&sr=8-1&keywords=clover+row+counter


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> Does anyone know of a counter that can go backwards...in other words, if frog 4 rows, allows you to go back 4 rows on the counter?


I have downloaded counters on both my I phone and I pad that can go backwards


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> Does anyone know of a counter that can go backwards...in other words, if frog 4 rows, allows you to go back 4 rows on the counter?


The iPhone app does that.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> Lillyhooch said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a counter that can go backwards...in other words, if frog 4 rows, allows you to go back 4 rows on the counter?
> ...


Only trouble is that I don't have an I-Phone or equivalent!! Darn...


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

mzmom1 said:


> Lillyhooch said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a counter that can go backwards...in other words, if frog 4 rows, allows you to go back 4 rows on the counter?
> ...


the problem with the ipad it shuts off when not used for so long and i would give up counting on that, but what is the app called so i can check it out please xx


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

The Clover stitch counter would be handy if you don't want one on your finger. Thanks for the link. I will also check out Spotlight on Wednesday.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

margaret15 said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lillyhooch said:
> ...


There are several free ones I downloaded "counter up" works for me and still remains even when it cuts off


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

fibrefay said:


> The Clover stitch counter would be handy if you don't want one on your finger. Thanks for the link. I will also check out Spotlight on Wednesday.


I will be interested in how you go with Spotlight. Nothing in the Sydney store I tried today;


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> The Clover stitch counter would be handy if you don't want one on your finger. Thanks for the link. I will also check out Spotlight on Wednesday.


My mouth dropped open when I visited the Rundle Mall and saw the size of Spotlight and Lincraft. I had a ball. Fortunately we had driven to Adelaide so I spent a fortune and didn't have to worry about the weight of things as you have to do on planes. I hope you find your gadget.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

rujam said:


> fibrefay said:
> 
> 
> > The Clover stitch counter would be handy if you don't want one on your finger. Thanks for the link. I will also check out Spotlight on Wednesday.
> ...


Both stores have halved in size in Sydney. Did you find the Clover counter - or another counter?


----------

